
Apple left App Store open to attack: Google researcher - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-left-app-store-open-to-attack-google-researcher-7000012372/
======
drivebyacct2
We need a researcher to tell us that non-HTTPS connections are MITM-able? Or
did he simply Wireshark it and notice it was HTTP instead of HTTPS? Or am I
simply expecting too much of zdnet?

~~~
landr0id
Seriously. It's amazing how many services do this. Xbox LIVE and PSN are two
other examples.

